# Britney Spears new Album



## macface (Jan 11, 2007)

Britney is  coming  out  with  a  new  album  this  year  I was  wondering  if  anybody  is  going  to  get  it.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jan 11, 2007)

Probably not.  I heard one of her tracks on dlisted..she was listening to herself in the car and it was kind of boring.
I heard she has the same stylist as jennifer lopez but never wears what she picks out.  That girl is a mess.


----------



## Ambi (Jan 11, 2007)

I just read something like that too, that her stylist styles her pretty but she goes and "fixes" her look afterwards [and we've seen just how good she is at styling herself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]. If I cared I'd say I'm a little scared what's gonna happen to her [and her kids] but then again she's messed her life up all by herself so it's hard to feel sorry for her...

I'm curious about the album though, I'm not gonna buy it [I'm not a fan] but I wanna see how well it sells, if it sells.


----------



## mistella (Jan 11, 2007)

No I don't think so. I've kind of lost respect for her.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Jan 11, 2007)

i would probably because i like her music plus i bought every album she released at time of release


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jan 11, 2007)

I'll download it to check it out.


----------



## lipshock (Jan 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mistella* 

 
_No I don't think so. I've kind of lost respect for her. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


Hit the nail on the head there, Mistella.


----------



## Raerae (Jan 11, 2007)

I'll have to hear it first.  I dont typically buy music anyways, I'm a radio girl.


----------



## little teaser (Jan 11, 2007)

i probably wont buy it. i dont listen to that type of music.. but i am curious enough to download it and check it out..


----------



## Fairybelle (Jan 12, 2007)

I just don't want to buy something that the artist doesn't have her heart seriously into anymore.  It's like she's 'checked out' of the music world...and planet earth.  Sorry Brit.  Maybe if you can put some heart into your image again...


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 12, 2007)

My first instinct is probably not.  I will give it a listen online anyway.  You never know.  I really hope that this album is the beginning of an upward swing for her.


----------



## coachkitten (Jan 15, 2007)

Even though I don't really care for Britney's life choices, I think that she is a really talented entertainer.  Her music is always on my ipod for working out and I am excited to hear her new cd.  I just hope it is as good as the hype!


----------



## ..kels* (Jan 16, 2007)

i'm interested in hearing it.


----------



## medusalox (Jan 16, 2007)

I know what will happen to me. I'll be like, "Oh, I don't like it, I won't buy it..." but then I'll hear it 900392847389 times on the radio and I'll start humming it at work and then suddenly...I'll download it. And play it a lot. It always happens to me, especially with really popular music.


----------



## Jade (Jan 22, 2007)

I don't think I would buy anything thiat this mess of a woman puts out. She needs to smarten up.


----------



## Katja (Jan 22, 2007)

*I'm going to rush right out and pick me up that album right when it comes out!  LIKE OMG.  YAY.

Actually, I used to know all the choreography in her videos.  I am a loser.*


----------



## Vicky88 (Jan 22, 2007)

I love a bit of Britney so yes! I love her so much... I don't know why!


----------

